# Differences between vh/vk v8's



## mr3000 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi, I' hoping someone can enlighten me on the differences besides power between the vh45de and the vk45de, as in mounting postitions and physical size...also I had read that the vk45de and the vk56de are the same just different bore and stroke, can anyone confirm?

Thanks!


----------



## mr3000 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a better question it turns out, would it be worth it to put a vh45 crank into a vh41?


----------

